

UKI: Simple UI Kit for complex web apps - DanielRibeiro
http://ukijs.org/

======
arkitaip
That Google Wave demo is pretty impressive in its slickness (link to the
GitHub repos is broken).

One suggestion: we're all so exhausted by the constant barrage of new
frameworks and libraries that a comparison chart is becoming mandatory
content.

------
st3fan
Looks pretty good but the widgets have a really crappy experience on mobile.
Tested on an iPad.

You can't release stuff like this without proper mobile support. This is 2012.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I submitted this. The author is Vladimir Kolesnikov:
<https://github.com/voloko>

His version has not changed in 8 months[1] (even though this guy seems to be
doing some progress[2]).

I just wanted to see what HN members think of it.

[1] <https://github.com/voloko/uki>

[2] <https://github.com/Nathanaela/uki>

